# Garage door vents in hurricane zones



## jar546 (May 13, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are any issues with this product in hurricane zones?  For hurricane rated doors, not the ones that will get shutters put on them.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 16, 2016)

I would say that the listing for the garage door goes out the window when you alter or modify the garage door assembly.

Thus Yes there is a problem.


----------



## conarb (May 16, 2016)

Builder Bob said:


> I would say that the listing for the garage door goes out the window when you alter or modify the garage door assembly.
> 
> Thus Yes there is a problem.


When  does a door have to be listed it it isn't required to be fire-rated?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 16, 2016)

Garage Door Listing for energy code compliance

Plastic Doors for Interior and Exterior

Manufacture's Guidelines and Installation Guides

Texas Gov Webpage for listed and tested assemblies for hurricane resistant doors


I could keep going, but I think you get the idea....


----------



## conarb (May 16, 2016)

Builder Bob said:


> Garage Door Listing for energy code compliance


In almost all cases garages and the doors are outside the conditioned envelope and don't need to comply with the energy code.



> Plastic Doors for Interior and Exterior



They really make garage doors out of plastic?  Anybody who installs plastic doors deserves to get screwed.



> Manufacture's Guidelines and Installation Guides


Please cite a code section that says garage doors must be installed in accordance with manufacturers' instructions.  I think we are still free to install garage doors any way we want.




> Texas Gov Webpage for listed and tested assemblies for hurricane resistant doors





> .



Agreed, any state that has hurricane codes must be complied with.


----------



## conarb (May 16, 2016)

Builder Bob said:


> Garage Door Listing for energy code compliance


In almost all cases garages and the doors are outside the conditioned envelope and don't need to comply with the energy code.



> Plastic Doors for Interior and Exterior



They really make garage doors out of plastic?  Anybody who installs plastic doors deserves to get screwed.



> Manufacture's Guidelines and Installation Guides


Please cite a code section that says garage doors must be installed in accordance with manufacturers' instructions.  I think we are still free to install garage doors any way we want.




> Texas Gov Webpage for listed and tested assemblies for hurricane resistant doors





> .


Agreed, any state that has hurricane codes must be complied with.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 16, 2016)

Original Post:

Does anyone know if there are any issues with this product in hurricane zones? For hurricane rated doors, not the ones that will get shutters put on them.



The response was geared towards the original post......... for hurricane rated doors.


----------



## north star (May 16, 2016)

*@ = @*


No information on their webby site related to hurricane
ratings, or anything else.

It kinda smells like another brand of Snake Oil to me !


*@ = @*


----------

